# Jamie McIntyre Dusts the Bite



## Garpal Gumnut (7 June 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-06/dozens-of-australians-lose-money-through-financial-education/5506654

An interesting investigation by ABC consumer reporter Amy Bainbridge may be of interest to ASF Members.

Where is ASIC when you need them, the investors must be asking.



> Dozens of Australians have lost tens of thousands of dollars after investing in a trading program sold by a well-known financial education expert.
> 
> The ABC has been told some people have lost fees of up to $30,000 through a program sold by 21st Century Education, which taught people how to trade on the stock market through a virtual trading room.
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## Panaman (7 June 2014)

This is very sad for those who lost so much hard earned money, since joining this forum and reading about members who trade successfully have been thinking about trying it myself, but with no real experience have looked to sign up with a newsletter or system, reading this sort of stuff makes me think again and I see it was on futures minis which is were I was looking as well.

Think I should stick to running the SMSF with ETF, s, returns will be lower but at least I don’t run the risk of getting screwed over; maybe leave trading to the professionals.

Don’t know how the people that run these scams can live with themselves, destroying the lives of hard working people with false promises and stealing there money in the process.


----------



## luutzu (7 June 2014)

Panaman said:


> This is very sad for those who lost so much hard earned money, since joining this forum and reading about members who trade successfully have been thinking about trying it myself, but with no real experience have looked to sign up with a newsletter or system, reading this sort of stuff makes me think again and I see it was on futures minis which is were I was looking as well.
> 
> Think I should stick to running the SMSF with ETF, s, returns will be lower but at least I don’t run the risk of getting screwed over; maybe leave trading to the professionals.
> 
> Don’t know how the people that run these scams can live with themselves, destroying the lives of hard working people with false promises and stealing there money in the process.




They're sleeping fine. No one really ever see themselves as "the bad guy".. so it's either the student doesn't follow as instructed, or losing that kind of money is a greater lesson - one that will lead them to real estate, which is McIntyre's new venture i bet.


----------



## Julia (7 June 2014)

luutzu said:


> They're sleeping fine. No one really ever see themselves as "the bad guy".. so it's either the student doesn't follow as instructed, or losing that kind of money is a greater lesson - one that will lead them to real estate, which is McIntyre's new venture i bet.



Apparently it is indeed real estate to which he is now applying his talents.  A quote from him on "PM" last night had him saying the share trading course was a 'bit of a mistake'.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 June 2014)

Julia said:


> Apparently it is indeed real estate to which he is now applying his talents.  A quote from him on "PM" last night had him saying the share trading course was a 'bit of a mistake'.




Thanks Julia. there is very little on google about Jamie McIntyre, I believe he sued google for adverse comment about him some years ago.

I know very little about him, except that he sells himself as a self help and property guru. I avoid self help and property myself. I am comfortable being hopeless and sleeping at night.

Can anyone fill in the emini details. I believe they are future contracts.

gg


----------



## luutzu (7 June 2014)

Julia said:


> Apparently it is indeed real estate to which he is now applying his talents.  A quote from him on "PM" last night had him saying the share trading course was a 'bit of a mistake'.




Really? I was reading the ABC link from Al Capone where mcintyre said he should have advised them into real estate.
Got to give the guy credit for the gall on him.... look look, I know the share trading course was a bit of a bs job, maybe people should try real estate investmnet... and oh, here's my card.

Sometimes it makes you wonder what the watchdogs are watching.


----------



## ROE (7 June 2014)

I say it many times and I say it again for future people, there is no such system that teach you to make money.

if there are people with such system they wont teach you, they will keep it to themselves...so you got to question the motives of these system..

they all after your hard earned cash as fees, commission and various tricks that try to part you from your money.

The best defence against these scams is knowledge, so learn a little each day and maybe a couple years down the road you have the competency to achieved what you want to achieved.

There is no short cut, there is no faster way and there is certain no get rich quick scheme.


----------



## luutzu (7 June 2014)

ROE said:


> I say it many times and I say it again for future people, there is no such system that teach you to make money.
> 
> if there are people with such system they wont teach you, they will keep it to themselves...so you got to question the motives of these system..
> 
> ...




I think that guys like McIntyre and the folks at such software/newsletter providers could make serious, and honest, money if they treat their clients with a bit of respect - respecting both their intelligence as well as their work ethics.

I mean if they build a useful tool like this forum, they could make money from the ads and pretty soon could afford  a cheesy iPad-like tablet for a 10 year anniversary competition


----------



## Julia (7 June 2014)

luutzu said:


> Really? I was reading the ABC link from Al Capone where mcintyre said he should have advised them into real estate.
> Got to give the guy credit for the gall on him.... look look, I know the share trading course was a bit of a bs job, maybe people should try real estate investmnet... and oh, here's my card.



I wouldn't give him any credit for anything.  There are way too many vulnerable people out there just grist to the mill of shonks like him.  
Yes, as ROE says, people should take responsibility for acquiring financial literacy, but the reality is that often they just don't, or simply don't have the capacity.  That should not make them targets for being conned.



> Sometimes it makes you wonder what the watchdogs are watching.



ASIC certainly seems to be less than effective.  Perhaps our criticism should be directed toward governments who set their funding.   They cannot do the impossible on a meagre budget.


----------



## Bort (8 June 2014)

Julia said:


> I wouldn't give him any credit for anything.  There are way too many vulnerable people out there just grist to the mill of shonks like him.
> Yes, as ROE says, people should take responsibility for acquiring financial literacy, but the reality is that often they just don't, or simply don't have the capacity.  That should not make them targets for being conned.
> 
> 
> ASIC certainly seems to be less than effective.  Perhaps our criticism should be directed toward governments who set their funding.   They cannot do the impossible on a meagre budget.




You wouldn't give him credit for anything... 

Well hundreds of people on this forum would buy his publication 'your trading edge' each week. 

Way to screw a half readable mag 21st century media.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 June 2014)

Bort said:


> You wouldn't give him credit for anything...
> 
> Well hundreds of people on this forum would buy his publication 'your trading edge' each week.
> 
> Way to screw a half readable mag 21st century media.




Well, I have learnt something new today.

Jamie McIntyre and associates own "Your Trading Edge".

In this article he plans to take NewsCorp and Rupert Murdoch on , in a new publishing venture online. 

http://jamiemcintyre.com/software-media-company-21st-century-enetwork-set-launch-offices-los-angeles/

gg


----------



## Buckfont (9 June 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well, I have learnt something new today.
> 
> Jamie McIntyre and associates own "Your Trading Edge".
> 
> ...




Well it must be a great publication if it's endorsed by Arnie. 
I mean look at Calif
                         o
                          r
                           n
                             i
                              a


----------



## RT14 (9 June 2014)

With forums like these, it is really apparent that none of these learn education spend 2 minutes per day making 54265% in a second places actually work. 

I guess it is now on the people that get approached by these con artists to do due diligence and not be influence by some uneducated Salesperson. 

If these businesses actually knew how to make money, why would they give away their perceived edges for 10-20k?

Why is it all of the time that the people that actually run the shows do not have capital in the market?

In closing, it is all a con and after reading this forum, if anybody goes ahead and purchases any of those rubbish programs they deserve to lose capital.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 June 2014)

RT14 said:


> With forums like these, it is really apparent that none of these learn education spend 2 minutes per day making 54265% in a second places actually work.
> 
> I guess it is now on the people that get approached by these con artists to do due diligence and not be influence by some uneducated Salesperson.
> 
> ...




Good points RT14.

People wishing to learn about Stocks, derivatives, options, forex, risk, position taking, brokers, charting or fundamental analysis need only come to this forum and do an appropriate search for all that is needed to do their own analysis.

gg


----------



## luutzu (10 June 2014)

RT14 said:


> With forums like these, it is really apparent that none of these learn education spend 2 minutes per day making 54265% in a second places actually work.
> 
> I guess it is now on the people that get approached by these con artists to do due diligence and not be influence by some uneducated Salesperson.
> 
> ...




No one deserve to be conned. Especially when they pay to be educated, to be given an edge.

Yes, they might be gullible, inexperienced, but not greedy... a greedy person wouldn't fork out money to learn things. They might have wanted to get rich quick, but who wouldn't?

If you're sick and a doctor suggest you drink this and that... if you're really sick and he said this will help but it'll cost you... Would that sick person be considered greedy or gullible if it turns out the doctor was a crook?

Sometimes when we're in desperate situations, with no one to ask for some guidance and a super star professional comes along and offer  us an education... i'm sure the victims were all hesitant to join and did the best research they knew how, but i'm also sure these con artists know their art and their victims and could sell anything and push all the right buttons.

I don't know it doesn't seem wrong to politicians and the watchdogs that McIntyre is still walking around running businesses... if that's the law, maybe it should be changed.


----------



## Magda (13 June 2014)

Yes, I nearly fell for one of his programs, too.

I went to one of his "free"  Three-Day Events, which turned out to be just a talkfest. Every speaker was pushing his or her products, ranging in price from a few hundred dollars to many thousands of dollars.

Fortunately I was there with a good friend who has been trading moderately successfully for a number of years. He thought what was being offered was "too good to be true", and he was right.

I am retired now, but when I was working I ran a successful Escort Agency for many years. I was told I needed at least $1.5 million for a comfortable retirement. But, unfortunately, my life savings amount to only about $500k, so I have to be very careful with my money. I have seen too many of these spruikers "bite the dust", some have even gone bankrupt. I wouldn't trust any of them.

I am very fortunate that I have this good friend who gives me the occasional tip. And most of the time this tips make me a bit of money. And all he wants in return is a bit of a kiss and a cuddle (which I am happy to provide).


----------



## stockGURU (17 August 2015)

*ASIC acts against 21st Century Group and Jamie McIntyre land banking schemes*

http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media...roup-and-jamie-mcintyre-land-banking-schemes/


----------



## avion (17 August 2015)

Magda said:


> I am very fortunate that I have this good friend who gives me the occasional tip. And most of the time this tips make me a bit of money. And all he wants in return is a bit of a kiss and a cuddle (which I am happy to provide).




Way to go Magda, combining business and pleasure...

I only have business and not much pleasure these days .


----------



## cynic (22 August 2015)

stockGURU said:


> *ASIC acts against 21st Century Group and Jamie McIntyre land banking schemes*
> 
> http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media...roup-and-jamie-mcintyre-land-banking-schemes/




"Have You Heard??? 21st Century Has Gone Global"

That was the heading of an email I received from them yesterday. The email included details on the establishment of a private Facebook group.

It would seem that a certain guru might intend to use methods of circumvention for the continuance of said guru's business pursuits.


----------

